# How course do I need to grind for french press, cafetiere?



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi chaps

As I'm still fairly new to grinding my own beans, can anyone tell me the correct grind for French press/cafetiere?

I have a couple of bags of beans [yes supermarket ones] I won't use for my espresso's anymore [i've seen the light].

I presume it needs to be quite course... or could I do it on the settings I use for espresso, or is this a big no no.

w


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There is no "correct" grind for French Press. You can use fine grinds. There's a few recent threads addressing this issue.


----------



## correctdose (Nov 16, 2014)

There is no correct grind but common guidance is pretty coarse. Most methods for French press call for 3-4 mins of brew time so needs to be pretty coarse or will get very bitter

What are you grinding on? Whatever it is probably just grind about as coarse as the machine goes and start from there. As and example I use a vario grinder, for French press I go to setting 7 or 8 (out of 9). And on porlex hand grinder when I travel I turn the adjuster screw about as far as it will go without coming off then back 3-4 clicks.

The result looks like posh, coarse rocky sea salt, as opposed to fine table salt or sand (which is about right for pour over and aeropress)

Very difficult to describe, plenty of articles and pictures on Google.


----------

